# An apology



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I really apologize for not seeing the spelling of quiller a couple of days ago when I posted a question for those who quill. Auto spell changed it to quitter. Most of you took it with a smile. This is my first attempt at quilling. My Granddaughter wanted to try too so she added a heart in one corner that is a bit off. She tried.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice. I've never tried quilling, have to put on my to-do list along with a thousand others (lol)


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

You are doing great! I've just started quilling myself! I've only been practicing but I plan to make my daughter a birthday card today - will post when I get it done!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your beautiful quilling design, just gorgeous!! I think this is a fabulous hobby with so many variations, you can make just about anything out of it.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

it looks very nice and a great thing to share with her


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very interesting! We all make typos, don't let it bother you. Have not tried this, looks good though!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Oh how pretty! How do you attach the quilled pieces to the base paper? I assume some sort of glue, but I never see any glue slop, especially in between the rolls of the quilled pieces. Not that I look, but I just know what it would look like if *I* were to try this, lol!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Love your card. I actually thought your post a couple of days ago was about quilting

I love making cards and I joined a card swap. This month I made for my partner a card with the same technique. She posted the cards here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-342099-1.html

Where do you find patters and/or ideas for your cards?

If you are still looking for a pattern of an owl you can google quilling owl and take a look at all the images. Lots and lots of owls from easy to extremely complicated. Have fun


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Annekeetje said:


> Love your card. I actually thought your post a couple of days ago was about quilting
> 
> I love making cards and I joined a card swap. This month I made for my partner a card with the same technique. She posted the cards here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-342099-1.html
> 
> ...


Actually I went on line and looked for images. I did find one for an owl. The card is from a beginners quilling kit.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

MissMeeKaren said:


> Oh how pretty! How do you attach the quilled pieces to the base paper? I assume some sort of glue, but I never see any glue slop, especially in between the rolls of the quilled pieces. Not that I look, but I just know what it would look like if *I* were to try this, lol!


The beginner kit that I bought came with an Elmers glue pen. It dries clear and you only need a dot of it. If I can do it you can too. I'm don't have great hand dexterity.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought you ment quilting. Sorry that I posted info about that instead.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice and very pretty. Your GD did very well for a first try. I've seen some Auto Corrects and you were lucky - quitter was pretty close! LOL


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I did quilling a few years ago. Loved doing it. I made a shadow box with different kinds of flower pots and flowers in them. Then made a fliwer shop that had a counter with phone cash register and everything was quilled. So much fun making them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice. I must get back to my quilling.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice piece. The more you practice the more even the pieces will become. In quilling you should not see glue spots because we use very tiny amounts to hold the end of the paper strip into shape and to glue onto background.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i don't quill anymore but the paper strips are great!! i used them for sewing fine fabrics and now i fold 3-D origami stars. just can't seem to make enough.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

eneurian said:


> i don't quill anymore but the paper strips are great!! i used them for sewing fine fabrics and now i fold 3-D origami stars. just can't seem to make enough.


I tried origami but just couldn't get the hang of it. Origami Christmas ornaments are so pretty on the tree. Oh well. Can't do everything I guess.


----------



## TarLanding (Feb 6, 2014)

I used to have this done with wedding invitations we received and the invitation was "decorated" and put in a frame. Usually I knew the colors worn by the bridal party or colors of the couples decor. I really loved the look. This was a shower
gift.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Brings back memories..my mother used to do quilling for sale at craft sales.. xo ws


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

Years ago it very popular to give as a wedding gift of the inviting with quilling in a shadow box . I carried spider mums in my bouquet & one of the patterns had them in 2 of the corners of the invitation


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

stirfry said:


> I really apologize for not seeing the spelling of quiller a couple of days ago when I posted a question for those who quill. Auto spell changed it to quitter. Most of you took it with a smile. This is my first attempt at quilling. My Granddaughter wanted to try too so she added a heart in one corner that is a bit off. She tried.


I think your GD's addition makes it perfect


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

i think you did great and your grand daughter will get there


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I used to make quilled earrings and pendants and sell them. That was many, many years ago. Haven't tried in ages, it seems to be coming back. Maybe after cataract surgery. It is getting to warm to knit or crochet. Have to find something cooler to do.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

stirfry said:


> The beginner kit that I bought came with an Elmers glue pen. It dries clear and you only need a dot of it. If I can do it you can too. I'm don't have great hand dexterity.


Thanks for the tip about the Elmers glue pen. I was looking for something like that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

